# Disc Joking



## Ju02 (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin auf dem Gebiet noch ziemlich unerfahren und weiss gar nicht ob mein Post hier rein passt :/.

Also ich Suche ein Programm mit dem ich Sounds/Töne/Klänge von Instrumenten erstellen kann.Ich weiss nicht ob es so etwas gibt oder ob ich dass mit echten Instrumenten einspielen muss.Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke für jede Art von Hilfe


----------



## Lakaspar (4. August 2003)

*Soundmodifikation*

Ich habe auch nicht gerade die größte Erfahrung in Sachen Sounderstellung, aber generell ist das richtige Selbsterellten von Samples sehr schwierig. Die meisten Sounds sind Filter modifizierte und/oder andere Art bearbeitete Sounds. Das heißt, genrell ist es sinnvoll Instrumente einzuspielen, irendwelche Geräusche aufzunehmen und danach zu bearbeiten oder auf Programm zurückzugreifen, welche bereits ein Soundarchiv besitzen.


----------



## Ju02 (4. August 2003)

danke Lakaspar,

kennst du / jmd. vielleicht solch ein Programm ,dass integrierte Sounds beeinhält?


----------



## Lakaspar (7. August 2003)

Hat eigentlich fast alle Soundprogramme. Fruty Loops und die ganzen eJays sollten fürs erste reichen. Alles andere ist viel zu kompliziert. Probier erstmal mit den genannten Programmen rum. Reason fällt mir noch ein. Die anderen sind zu speziell.


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. August 2003)

[OFFTOPIC]





> Disc Joking


Ist das jetzt ein Wortspiel oder was? afaik heisst das nämlich Disc Jockeying bzw. DJing... Joking würde ich mit "Witze reissend" übersetzen. 

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Ju02 (7. August 2003)

gut erkannt SilentWarrior.Hab eigentlich erstmal n paar Smileys erwartet,aber irgendwie hats keiner verstanden.Kompliment :>.
Und danke für die anderen hilfreichen Tips


----------

